# NetWare Virus Help ! ! !



## dak1b (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

Theres a brand new virus out there called NetWare. This trojan disables all use of network settings and hardware use. Risk = medium. Unfortunately I just found out i had it today and i was wondering if anyone knew how to fix this virus yet? any help would be appreciated! 

THANKS!!!


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Please post a HijackThis log:

Please download the HijackThis installer from http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/threat_analytics/HJTInstall.exe.

Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

When the Notepad window opens choose Edit -> Select All to select the entire log, and copy and paste the log into a reply post.
_Most of what it lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._


----------



## dak1b (Feb 5, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:23:02 AM, on 2/5/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: browser optimizer superiorads - {8E015787-B1E3-404a-95DE-3E71E1FA0305} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll
O2 - BHO: Viewpoint Toolbar BHO - {A7327C09-B521-4EDB-8509-7D2660C9EC98} - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\3.8.0\ViewBarBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: dcads - {C7C90A5E-BE0A-44DD-83D2-1BE138460BAC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsz5D.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Viewpoint Toolbar - {F8AD5AA5-D966-4667-9DAF-2561D68B2012} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Viewpoint\Toolbar Runtime\3.8.0\IEViewBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spa_start] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll" DllVerify
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: '@ivt' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Intranet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'file' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'ftp' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'https' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O16 - DPF: {14C1B87C-3342-445F-9B5E-365FF330A3AC} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - https://h20364.www2.hp.com/CSMWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 8315 bytes


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Firstly, your logfile shows signs of *Viewpoint Manager.*
Viewpoint Manager is considered as foistware instead of malware since it is installed without users approval but doesn't spy or do anything bad. It is known to be intrusive, but there is some possibility that it is now being used by those companies to give them info about your habits. It is not considered spyware since this is not clear, but I would not tolerate it on my machine if I didn't install it.

I suggest you remove it.  To do so, click on *Start* -> *Control Panel* -> *Add or Remove Programs*. Click on *Viewpoint Manager* and click Remove

Please run HijackThis and choose *Do a system scan only*.

Place a check next to the following entries:
*
[*]R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =
[*]R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
[*]R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
[*]R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
[*]O2 - BHO: browser optimizer superiorads - {8E015787-B1E3-404a-95DE-3E71E1FA0305} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll
[*]O2 - BHO: dcads - {C7C90A5E-BE0A-44DD-83D2-1BE138460BAC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsz5D.dll
[*]O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spa_start] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll" DllVerify
[*]O15 - ProtocolDefaults: '@ivt' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Intranet Zone
[*]O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'file' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
[*]O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'ftp' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
[*]O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
[*]O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'https' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone*
If you chose to remove Viewpoint Manager, please also check the following entry (if still present):
*O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe*

Please close all open windows except for HijackThis and choose *Fix checked*

Once done, please do the following:
1. Please download this file - *ComboFix* to your desktop
2. Double click ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.
3. When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

Note:
Do not mouseclick ComboFix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall


----------



## dak1b (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey! I DL the combofix and followed the prompts correctly. I just restarted my computer and ran hijackthis log. heres the hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:42:09 AM, on 2/5/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: '@ivt' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Intranet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'file' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'ftp' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'https' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O16 - DPF: {14C1B87C-3342-445F-9B5E-365FF330A3AC} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - https://h20364.www2.hp.com/CSMWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 7224 bytes


----------



## dak1b (Feb 6, 2008)

any advice on what I should do to fix this problem further?


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please post the log that ComboFix generated.  It should be at *C:\ComboFix.txt*


----------



## dak1b (Feb 7, 2008)

uhmm It doesn't looks like C:\ComboFix.txt is working for me.......what next?


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd like to see a log from Deckard's System Scanner:
Please download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* and save it to your Desktop.
Close all other windows before proceeding.
Double-click on *dss.exe* and follow the prompts.
If your anti-virus or firewall complains, please allow this script to run as it is not malicious.
When it has finished, dss will open two Notepads *main.txt* and *extra.txt* -- please copy (CTRL+A and then CTRL+C) and paste (CTRL+V) the contents of *main.txt* and *extra.txt* in your next reply.


----------



## dak1b (Feb 7, 2008)

Deckard's System Scanner v20071014.68
Extra logfile - please post this as an attachment with your post.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- System Information ----------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows XP Professional (build 2600) SP 2.0
Architecture: X86; Language: English

CPU 0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-34
Percentage of Memory in Use: 55%
Physical Memory (total/avail): 1022.17 MiB / 451.67 MiB
Pagefile Memory (total/avail): 1948.67 MiB / 1475.47 MiB
Virtual Memory (total/avail): 2047.88 MiB / 1935.11 MiB

C: is Fixed (NTFS) - 79.42 GiB total, 15.69 GiB free. 
D: is Fixed (FAT32) - 12.7 GiB total, 0.9 GiB free. 
E: is CDROM (CDFS)
G: is Removable (No Media)

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE0 - ST9100825A - 93.16 GiB - 3 partitions
  \PARTITION0 (bootable) - Installable File System - 79.42 GiB - C:
  \PARTITION1 - Unknown - 12.72 GiB - D:
  \PARTITION2 - Unknown - 1027.6 MiB

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE1 - HP Photosmart C3180 USB Device



-- Security Center -------------------------------------------------------------

AUOptions is scheduled to auto-install.
Windows Internal Firewall is enabled.

FirstRunDisabled is set.

FW: Norton Internet Security v15.0.0.60 (Symantec Corporation)
AV: Norton Internet Security v15.0.0.60 (Symantec Corporation)

[HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]


-- Environment Variables -------------------------------------------------------

ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
APPDATA=C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=PC325862970629
ComSpec=C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Documents and Settings\Administrator
LOGONSERVER=\\PC325862970629
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=1
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
PCTYPE=PAVILION
PLATFORM=MCD
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=x86
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 36 Stepping 2, AuthenticAMD
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=15
PROCESSOR_REVISION=2402
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
QTJAVA=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
SESSIONNAME=Console
SonicCentral=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\WINDOWS
TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
USERDOMAIN=PC325862970629
USERNAME=Administrator
USERPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator
windir=C:\WINDOWS


-- User Profiles ---------------------------------------------------------------

Ryan Anderson _(admin)_
Ryan _(new local, admin)_
Administrator _(admin)_


-- Add/Remove Programs ---------------------------------------------------------

 --> "C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LSETUP.EXE" /U
 --> C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -fC:\WINDOWS\orun32.isu
 --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{939F8208-C8CE-4AFF-B7BA-ACEB2E74A6CB}\Setup.exe" 
 --> rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\PCHealth.inf
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9c.exe -uninstallUnlock
Adobe Flash Player Plugin --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_plugin.exe
Adobe Reader 6.0.1 --> MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A00000000001}
Adobe Shockwave Player --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\SHOCKW~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\SHOCKW~1\Install.log
AIM 6 --> C:\Program Files\AIM6\uninst.exe
AppCore --> MsiExec.exe /I{EFB5B3B5-A280-4E25-BE1C-634EEFE32C1B}
Apple Software Update --> MsiExec.exe /I{A260B422-70E1-41E2-957D-F76FA21266D5}
Athlon 64 Processor Driver --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\09\01\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{C151CE54-E7EA-4804-854B-F515368B0798}\setup.exe" -l0x9 
ATI Control Panel --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{0BEDBD4E-2D34-47B5-9973-57E62B29307C}\setup.exe" 
ATI Display Driver --> rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll,_InfEngUnInstallINFFile_RunDLL@16 -force_restart -flags:0x2010001 -inf_classISPLAY -clean
Browser Optimizer Dcads --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcads-remove.exe
Browser Optimizer Superiorads --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\superiorads-uninst.exe
ccCommon --> MsiExec.exe /I{B24E05CC-46FF-4787-BBB8-5CD516AFB118}
Component Framework --> MsiExec.exe /I{31478BE1-CDE5-4753-A8B2-F6D4BC1FBE09}
Conexant AC-Link Audio --> C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_AUDIO\UIU32a.exe -U -ICPL309BA.INF
Counter-Strike --> "C:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe" steam://uninstall/10
DellConnect --> MsiExec.exe /X{52D56C42-8C69-4882-A661-39695537C9CF}
Diskeeper Professional Edition --> MsiExec.exe /I{B18CEC65-463D-49CA-9D5F-19B63E48015D}
Eusing Free Registry Cleaner --> C:\PROGRA~1\EUSING~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\EUSING~1\INSTALL.LOG
FL Studio 5 --> C:\Program Files\Image-Line\FLStudio5\uninstall.exe
FL Studio 7 --> C:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 7\uninstall.exe
HijackThis 2.0.2 --> "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe" /uninstall
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399) --> "C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
HP Help and Support --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\50\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{A93C4E94-1005-489D-BEAA-B873C1AA6CFC}\setup.exe" -l0x9  -removeonly
HP Imaging Device Functions 7.0 --> C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\DeviceManagement\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqbud01.dat
HP Photosmart and Deskjet 7.0.A --> C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{A9F5421F-DA70-4C77-BB97-8D77EC33ED5E}\setup\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hposcr09.dat
HP Photosmart Essential --> MsiExec.exe /X{6994491D-D491-48F1-AE1F-E179C1FFFC2F}
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.0 --> C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\uninstall\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqscr01.dat
HP QuickPlay 2.0 --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{45D707E9-F3C4-11D9-A373-0050BAE317E1}\setup.exe"  -uninstall
HP Solution Center 7.0 --> C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\eSupport\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqbud05.dat
HP Update --> MsiExec.exe /X{8C6027FD-53DC-446D-BB75-CACD7028A134}
HP User Guides--System Recovery --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\50\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{BC96BBA7-C634-460E-AD18-A0A994213F80}\Setup.exe" -l0x9  -removeonly
HP User Guides 0026 --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\50\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{D17A2FDC-5C16-439C-A0E1-FF350079447E}\setup.exe" -l0x9  -removeonly
HP Wireless Assistant 2.00 C1 --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\0701\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{4302B2DD-D958-40E3-BAF3-B07FFE1978CE}\setup.exe" -l0x9  hpquninst
IL Download Manager --> C:\Program Files\Image-Line\Downloader\uninstall.exe
IrfanView (remove only) --> C:\Program Files\IrfanView\iv_uninstall.exe
iTunes --> MsiExec.exe /I{AB90749C-7422-4580-8A7A-66CC5E9E5F98}
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1 --> MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160010}
LimeWire 4.16.2 --> "C:\Program Files\LimeWire\uninstall.exe"
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation) --> MsiExec.exe /x {E80F62FF-5D3C-4A19-8409-9721F2928206} /l*v "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LuUninstall.LiveUpdate"
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation) --> MsiExec.exe /X{E80F62FF-5D3C-4A19-8409-9721F2928206}
MapleStory --> MsiExec.exe /I{A25B43DE-B43F-4288-A52A-3EA3B1674B35}
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP --> "C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallMSCompPackV1$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 --> MsiExec.exe /I{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0 --> "C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable --> MsiExec.exe /X{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.11) --> C:\PROGRA~1\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe
MSN --> C:\Program Files\MSN\MsnInstaller\msninst.exe /Action:ARP
Norton AntiVirus --> MsiExec.exe /X{77FFBA7E-0973-4F39-BBDB-AC2F537578D2}
Norton AntiVirus Help --> MsiExec.exe /I{E3EFA461-EB83-4C3B-9C47-2C1D58A01555}
Norton Confidential Core --> MsiExec.exe /I{55A6283C-638A-4EE0-B491-51118554BDA2}
Norton Internet Security --> MsiExec.exe /I{3672B097-EA69-4BFE-B92F-29AE6D9D2B34}
Norton Internet Security --> MsiExec.exe /I{C1C185CA-C531-49F5-A6FA-B838405A049D}
Norton Internet Security (Symantec Corporation) --> "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymSetup\{C1C185CA-C531-49F5-A6FA-B838405A049D}_15_0_0_60\Setup.exe" /X
Norton Protection Center --> MsiExec.exe /I{62120008-8E1E-4807-860D-A8B48F8552DB}
Office 2003 Trial Assistant --> MsiExec.exe /I{47D2103B-FD51-4017-9C20-DD408B17D726}
Quick Launch Buttons 5.20 G1 --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\0701\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{CEB326EC-8F40-47B2-BA22-BB092565D66F}\setup.exe" -l0x9  -uninst
QuickTime --> MsiExec.exe /I{5E863175-E85D-44A6-8968-82507D34AE7F}
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723) --> "C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923723$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP --> C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_4378\HXFSETUP.EXE -U -Icpl309bk.inf
Sonic MyDVD Plus --> MsiExec.exe /I{21657574-BD54-48A2-9450-EB03B2C7FC29}
Sonic Update Manager --> MsiExec.exe /I{30465B6C-B53F-49A1-9EBA-A3F187AD502E}
SonicAC3Encoder --> MsiExec.exe /I{52FBAE98-D389-4281-8C14-21B4046CCB4E}
SonicMPEGEncoder --> MsiExec.exe /I{B16AF568-A644-483C-A6DA-5028CD019C8C}
SPBBC 32bit --> MsiExec.exe /I{77772678-817F-4401-9301-ED1D01A8DA56}
Steam --> MsiExec.exe /X{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}
SymNet --> MsiExec.exe /I{2DA85B02-13C0-4E6D-9A76-22E6B3DD0CB2}
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver --> rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynISDLL.dll",standAloneUninstall
Trend Micro Antivirus --> MsiExec.exe /X{3ACF3AF1-8DBC-4EFB-AF03-37E212DDA83C}
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 --> C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB900325$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
Ventrilo Client --> MsiExec.exe /I{789289CA-F73A-4A16-A331-54D498CE069F}
Windows Media Format 11 runtime --> "C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWMFDist11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766 --> "C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB925766$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Wireless Home Network Setup --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\50\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{09D8492A-C8E2-421E-927D-46800FB327A3}\setup.exe" -l0x9  -removeonly


-- Application Event Log -------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type11817 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 02/01/2008 01:27:44 PM
Event ID/Source: 8 / crypt32
Event Description:
Failed auto update retrieval of third-party root list sequence number from: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootseq.txt> with error: The specified server cannot perform the requested operation.

Event Record #/Type11816 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 02/01/2008 01:27:44 PM
Event ID/Source: 8 / crypt32
Event Description:
Failed auto update retrieval of third-party root list sequence number from: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootseq.txt> with error: This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

Event Record #/Type11434 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 01/28/2008 11:58:31 AM
Event ID/Source: 11401 / MsiInstaller
Event Description:
Product: MapleStory -- Error 1401.Could not create key S-1-5-21-4058811582-4288420947-2483593398-500\Software\Microsoft.  System error 5.  Verify that you have sufficient access to that key, or contact your support personnel.

Event Record #/Type11432 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 01/28/2008 11:50:24 AM
Event ID/Source: 11401 / MsiInstaller
Event Description:
Product: MapleStory -- Error 1401.Could not create key S-1-5-21-4058811582-4288420947-2483593398-500\Software\Microsoft.  System error 5.  Verify that you have sufficient access to that key, or contact your support personnel.

Event Record #/Type11430 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 01/28/2008 11:40:20 AM
Event ID/Source: 11401 / MsiInstaller
Event Description:
Product: MapleStory -- Error 1401.Could not create key S-1-5-21-4058811582-4288420947-2483593398-500\Software\Microsoft.  System error 5.  Verify that you have sufficient access to that key, or contact your support personnel.



-- Security Event Log ----------------------------------------------------------

No Errors/Warnings found.


-- System Event Log ------------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type59731 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 02/06/2008 10:46:57 PM
Event ID/Source: 7011 / Service Control Manager
Event Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the stisvc service.

Event Record #/Type59709 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 02/06/2008 01:26:58 PM
Event ID/Source: 32003 / ipnathlp
Event Description:
The Network Address Translator (NAT) was unable to request an operation
of the kernel-mode translation module.
This may indicate misconfiguration, insufficient resources, or
an internal error.
The data is the error code.

Event Record #/Type59708 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 02/06/2008 01:26:57 PM
Event ID/Source: 1003 / Dhcp
Event Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the
DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0014A5BAC96D.  The following
error occurred: 
%%1223.
Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from
the network address (DHCP) server.

Event Record #/Type59674 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 02/05/2008 05:49:21 PM
Event ID/Source: 4226 / Tcpip
Event Description:
TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.

Event Record #/Type59647 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 02/05/2008 11:02:18 AM
Event ID/Source: 52 / Disk
Event Description:
The driver has detected that device \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 has predicted that it will fail. 
Immediately back up your data and replace your hard disk drive. A failure 
may be imminent.



-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2008-02-07 01:10:11 ------------




Deckard's System Scanner v20071014.68
Run by Administrator on 2008-02-07 01:06:15
Computer is in Normal Mode.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- System Restore --------------------------------------------------------------

Successfully created a Deckard's System Scanner Restore Point.


-- Last 5 Restore Point(s) --
42: 2008-02-07 09:06:29 UTC - RP381 - Deckard's System Scanner Restore Point
41: 2008-02-06 22:09:06 UTC - RP380 - System Checkpoint
40: 2008-02-05 10:29:49 UTC - RP379 - System Checkpoint
39: 2008-02-04 06:55:52 UTC - RP378 - System Checkpoint
38: 2008-02-03 03:49:36 UTC - RP377 - System Checkpoint


-- First Restore Point -- 
1: 2007-12-24 00:50:03 UTC - RP340 - Software Distribution Service 3.0


Backed up registry hives.
Performed disk cleanup.



-- HijackThis (run as Administrator.exe) ---------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:08:28 AM, on 2/7/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\dss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\HIJACK~1\Administrator.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: '@ivt' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Intranet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'file' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'ftp' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'https' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O16 - DPF: {14C1B87C-3342-445F-9B5E-365FF330A3AC} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - https://h20364.www2.hp.com/CSMWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 7100 bytes

-- HijackThis Fixed Entries (C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\HIJACK~1\backups\) -----------

backup-20080205-013209-144 O2 - BHO: dcads - {C7C90A5E-BE0A-44DD-83D2-1BE138460BAC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsz5D.dll
backup-20080205-013209-190 O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spa_start] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll" DllVerify
backup-20080205-013209-349 R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
backup-20080205-013209-389 O15 - ProtocolDefaults: '@ivt' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Intranet Zone
backup-20080205-013209-496 O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
backup-20080205-013209-543 O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'ftp' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
backup-20080205-013209-558 O2 - BHO: browser optimizer superiorads - {8E015787-B1E3-404a-95DE-3E71E1FA0305} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll
backup-20080205-013209-569 R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
backup-20080205-013209-652 R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
backup-20080205-013209-738 O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'https' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
backup-20080205-013209-744 R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
backup-20080205-013209-806 O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'file' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone

-- File Associations -----------------------------------------------------------

All associations okay.


-- Drivers: 0-Boot, 1-System, 2-Auto, 3-Demand, 4-Disabled ---------------------


----------



## dak1b (Feb 7, 2008)

*CONTINUED*




R1 eabfiltr - c:\windows\system32\drivers\eabfiltr.sys <Not Verified; Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.; Quick Launch Buttons>
R1 tmtdi (Trend Micro TDI Driver) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\tmtdi.sys <Not Verified; Trend Micro Inc.; Trend Micro TDI Driver>
R2 CO_Mon - c:\windows\system32\drivers\co_mon.sys <Not Verified; Symantec Corporation; Behavior Blocker>
R2 mdmxsdk - c:\windows\system32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys <Not Verified; Conexant; Diagnostic Interface>
R2 npkcrypt - c:\nexon\maplestory\npkcrypt.sys <Not Verified; INCA Internet Co., Ltd.; nProtect KeyCrypt Driver>
R2 NwlnkIpx (NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft® Windows® Operating System>
R2 NwlnkNb (NWLink NetBIOS) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft® Windows® Operating System>
R2 NwlnkSpx (NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft® Windows® Operating System>
R3 CAMCAUD (Conexant AMC Audio) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\camc6aud.sys <Not Verified; Conexant Systems Inc.; Conexant Audio Driver>
R3 CAMCHALA - c:\windows\system32\drivers\camc6hal.sys <Not Verified; Conexant Systems Inc.; Conexant AmcHal Driver>
R3 HSF_DP - c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_dp.sys <Not Verified; Conexant Systems, Inc.; SoftK56 Modem Driver>
R3 HSFHWATI - c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsfhwati.sys <Not Verified; Conexant Systems, Inc.; SoftK56 Modem Driver>
R3 sdbus - c:\windows\system32\drivers\sdbus.sys <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft® Windows® Operating System>

S3 COH_Mon - c:\windows\system32\drivers\coh_mon.sys <Not Verified; Symantec Corporation; Confidence Online Utility Driver>
S3 eabusb - c:\windows\system32\drivers\eabusb.sys <Not Verified; Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.; Quick Launch Buttons>
S3 EraserUtilDrvI3 - c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\eengine\eraserutildrvi3.sys (file missing)
S3 tifm21 - c:\windows\system32\drivers\tifm21.sys (file missing)


-- Services: 0-Boot, 1-System, 2-Auto, 3-Demand, 4-Disabled --------------------

R2 Diskeeper - "c:\program files\executive software\diskeeper\dkservice.exe" <Not Verified; Executive Software International, Inc.; Diskeeper (TM) Disk Defragmenter>
R2 NWCWorkstation (Client Service for NetWare) - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft® Windows® Operating System>
R2 Tmntsrv (Trend NT Realtime Service) - "c:\program files\trend micro\antivirus\tmntsrv.exe" <Not Verified; Trend Micro Incorporated.; Trend Pc-cillin 11>
R2 tmproxy (Trend Micro Proxy Service) - c:\program files\trend micro\antivirus\tmproxy.exe <Not Verified; Trend Micro Incorporated.; Trend Pc-cillin 11>

S3 MHN - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft® Windows® Operating System>
S3 usprserv (User Privilege Service) - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft® Windows® Operating System>


-- Device Manager: Disabled ----------------------------------------------------

Class GUID: 
Description: Mass Storage Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&SUBSYS_309B103C&REV_00\4&13826118&1&23A4
Manufacturer: 
Name: Mass Storage Controller
PNP Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&SUBSYS_309B103C&REV_00\4&13826118&1&23A4
Service: 


-- Scheduled Tasks -------------------------------------------------------------

2008-02-05 09:52:22       638 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Norton Internet Security - Run Full System Scan - Administrator.job


-- Files created between 2008-01-07 and 2008-02-07 -----------------------------

2008-02-05 17:33:46         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun
2008-02-05 09:55:02      6736 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PROCEXP90.SYS <Not Verified; Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com; Process Explorer>
2008-02-05 01:36:03     53248 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\PSEXESVC.EXE <Not Verified; Sysinternals; Sysinternals PsExec>
2008-02-05 01:35:57     68096 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\zip.exe
2008-02-05 01:35:56     98816 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\sed.exe
2008-02-05 01:35:56     80412 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\grep.exe
2008-02-05 01:35:56     73728 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\fdsv.exe <Not Verified; Smallfrogs Studio; >
2008-02-05 01:34:19    388608 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmd.exe <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft® Windows® Operating System>
2008-02-04 15:26:05         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot
2008-01-31 02:24:16         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HP
2008-01-27 14:32:35         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\AdobeUM
2008-01-27 14:32:22         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Adobe
2008-01-26 23:53:49     40731 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\superiorads-uninst.exe
2008-01-26 23:53:36     80105 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcads-remove.exe
2008-01-26 21:24:21         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\acccore
2008-01-26 21:17:57         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\LimeWire
2008-01-26 17:47:14         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Symantec
2008-01-26 17:41:38         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar
2008-01-26 17:39:16         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security
2008-01-26 17:21:36         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia
2008-01-26 17:20:10         0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla
2008-01-26 17:13:09         0 d--hs---- C:\found.001
2008-01-25 15:15:37         0 d---s---- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies
2008-01-19 08:26:04    327680 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\mysidesearch_sidebar.dll


-- Find3M Report ---------------------------------------------------------------

2008-02-07 01:07:48         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2008-02-05 01:16:53         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Viewpoint
2008-02-05 00:22:28         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-02-04 16:41:10         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Image-Line
2008-01-30 21:31:28         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2008-01-26 22:41:56         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\VstPlugins
2008-01-26 21:17:35         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\LimeWire
2008-01-26 17:56:24         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Symantec
2008-01-26 17:30:06         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2008-01-24 15:38:17         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Steam
2008-01-21 12:49:13         0 d--h----- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-12-18 14:38:20         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\softnyx
2007-12-13 15:11:59         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Viewpoint
2007-12-10 19:25:56         0 d-------- C:\Program Files\AIM6
2007-11-19 02:36:54     64000 --a----c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll


-- Registry Dump ---------------------------------------------------------------

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408}]
08/24/2007 07:51 PM	316784	--a------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C}]
01/30/2008 09:31 PM	116088	--a------	C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SynTPEnh"="C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [06/19/2005 12:50 PM]
"hpWirelessAssistant"="C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe" [12/13/2005 04:45 PM]
"PCClient.exe"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe" [02/17/2004 02:51 PM]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [03/14/2007 06:05 PM]
"ISUSPM Startup"="C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe" [03/20/2006 04:40 PM]
"ISUSScheduler"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [03/20/2006 04:40 PM]
"ISUSPM"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" [03/20/2006 04:40 PM]
"ccApp"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [08/24/2007 09:07 PM]
"osCheck"="C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe" [08/24/2007 08:53 PM]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"InstallVisualStyle"=C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles
"InstallTheme"=C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale.theme

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
"Authentication Packages"= msv1_0 nwprovau

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PSEXESVC]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATIPTA]
"C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DiskeeperSystray]
"C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\eabconfg.cpl]
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\pccguide.exe]
"C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\TM Outbreak Agent]
"C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"CiSvc"=3 (0x3)

*Newly Created Service* - COMHOST



-- Hosts -----------------------------------------------------------------------

127.0.0.1 bin.errorprotector.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 br.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 br.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 br.winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 cdn.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 cdn.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 cdn.winsoftware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 de.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 de.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.cdn.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD

60 more entries in hosts file.


-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2008-02-07 01:10:11 ------------


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Please download http://downloads.malwareremoval.com/Nel/FixP.zip.

Open the zip file and extract the regfile to your desktop.
Double click Fix_Protocol_zones_ranges.reg and allow it to merge with the registry.

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt2 by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt2.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):

*


		Code:
	

C:\WINDOWS\system32\superiorads-uninst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcads-remove.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mysidesearch_sidebar.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll

*
 Return to OTMoveIt2, right click in the *Paste List of Files/Folders to be Moved* window (under the light blue bar) and choose *Paste*.

Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*Copy everything in the Results window (under the green bar) to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it in your next reply.  These results are also located at *C:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles\Date_Time.log*, where Date_Time is the date and time you ran OTMoveIt.
Close *OTMoveIt2*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

How is your system running now?


----------



## dak1b (Feb 8, 2008)

it wont let me access http://downloads.malwareremoval.com/Nel/FixP.zip. to extract onto my desktop. Windows is blocking this file for the protection of my computer? what should I do?


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, we'll do it this way:

Please run Notepad and paste the contents of the codebox into a new file.  Please do not include the word Code:

```
REGEDIT4 

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix]
@="http://"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\Prefixes]
"ftp"="ftp://"
"gopher"="gopher://"
"home"="http://"
"mosaic"="http://"
"www"="http://"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\ProtocolDefaults]
@=""
"http"=dword:00000003
"https"=dword:00000003
"ftp"=dword:00000003
"file"=dword:00000003
"@ivt"=dword:00000001
"shell"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\ProtocolDefaults]
@=""
"http"=dword:00000003
"https"=dword:00000003
"ftp"=dword:00000003
"file"=dword:00000003
"@ivt"=dword:00000001
"shell"=dword:00000000


[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges]
```

Save the file to the desktop as *fix.reg* and make sure the *Save as Type* field says *All Files*.  Then please go to the desktop and double-click on *fix.reg*, and click *Yes* to merge it with the registry.

Once done, please continue with the instructions in my previous post starting from "Please download the OTMoveIt2 by OldTimer."


----------



## dak1b (Feb 10, 2008)

ok now when I double click it, it says: Cannot import C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop|fix.reg:Error accessing the registry.


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Make sure you are logged in with an account that has Administrator privileges.  Also try rebooting into Safe Mode (tap F8 just before Windows starts to load and select Safe Mode from the list.)


----------



## dak1b (Feb 11, 2008)

C:\WINDOWS\system32\superiorads-uninst.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcads-remove.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mysidesearch_sidebar.dll NOT unregistered.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mysidesearch_sidebar.dll moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll unregistered successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spads.dll moved successfully.

OTMoveIt2 v1.0.19 log created on 02102008_233823


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 11, 2008)

How is your system running now?  Please also post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## dak1b (Feb 11, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:12:28 AM, on 2/11/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {14C1B87C-3342-445F-9B5E-365FF330A3AC} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - https://h20364.www2.hp.com/CSMWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 7321 bytes


My system seems to be running a little faster now, however the NetWare seems to still be on my system.


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 12, 2008)

OK, before we continue, I need to ask you something.

There is a legitimate network operating system called Netware (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novell_NetWare), and there are entries in your log that facilitate communication with Netware networks.  While they can make alterations to your network settings, these are in no way malicious.

Are you aware of this running on your PC, and if so are you certain it is not the 'infection' you are referring to?  We can remove it if you'd like, but this may cause issues connecting to Netware networks.  If this PC is in a networked environment you should check with your System Administrator or other users of the PC before proceeding.

If you are confident that this is not the infection you are referring to, we can proceed to look further, although your HijackThis log now appears to be clean.


----------

